# Elektronikas pamati >  Pirmā lodāmura un multimetra izvēle.

## RudeWolf

Ok, lodāmurs gluži nebūs pirmais, jo diezgan jau ir lodēts ar vecu krievu lodāmuru, kam viss jau sen ir aprūsējis, rokturis no koka un vads ar kokvilnas izolāciju. Kādiem rupjākiem vadiem tāds noteikti der, bet šoreiz runa būs par detaļu lodēšanu uz plates.

Vai kādam ir kādi jēgpilni padomi, kas būtu jāņem vērā pērkot lodāmuru elektronisko komponentu lodēšanai? Pieļauju, ka manām vajadzībām gluži lodstaciju nevajadzēs, tāpēc gribu zināt, vai tiem daudzajiem zem-10LVL modeļiem ir kaut kādas man saistošas atšķirības. Piemēram- vai ir jēga iespringt uz maināmajiem galiņiem un temp. regulēšanu?

Analogs jautājums ir par multimetru. Līdz šim mājās ir bijuši tikai šautras tipa analogie modeļi. Laiks ir iegādāties digitālo. Pagaidām acis metu uz Mastech zem-20LVL modeļiem. Uz ko būtu jāskatās pērkot DMM un, vai šajā cenu kategorijā vispār ir kādas jēgpilnas atšķirības starp modeļiem? Varbūt, ka audio pastiprinātāja būvēšanai ir vērts pacelt cenu latiņu?

----------


## karloslv

Es tā saprotu, ka nagi niez iepirkties un kļūt modernam  ::  Ja ir labs analogais multimetrs, vai tiešām vajag klāt Ķīnas ciparnieku? Man vismaz praktiskām vajadzībām gandrīz vienmēr ir pieticis ar 2 zīmīgiem cipariem, kurus tīri labi varētu arī nolasīt no analogā.

Zem-10 modeļiem saistošās atšķirības (vai pat drīzāk kopīgā iezīme) būs absolūts termoregulācijas trūkums un nepārdomāts temperatūras režīms visam lodāmuram. Tas nozīmē, ka pēc 15 minūtēm to vairs nevarēsi noturēt rokā un arī lodējumi sāks piedegt. Mans racionālais ieteikums būtu to naudu, ko grasies samaksāt par multimetru, pielikt lodāmura naudai un nopirkt kaut vai vienkāršāko ar termoregulāciju.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu, es jau gan esmu no laukiem  ::  , bet palieku pie sava, ka sliktam dejotājam i olas traucē. Pats lodēju ar <10LVL pirms gadiem trim ELFĀ pirktu ar prastu tiristoru (neesmu gan jaucis vaļā) regulatoru. Maināmie galiņi tagad jau, man liekas, visiem šiem ir. Ja vajag ko lielāku, tad ir 100W pistole (reiz pa 5 Ls Maximā). Nesūdzos. Tā kā uz SMD vēl neesmu pārgājis, neko īpaši pārkarsēt nebaidos.
Multimetrs - kāda starpība starp 20LVL un 5 LVL. Es lietoju trīs multimetrus pa 3,87LVL gabalā, no kuriem diviem vadu galos ir tādi ķeksīši kā osciļa taustam. Piekabnu, kur vajag. Taisos iegādāties vēl kādu. 
Audiopastiprinātājam vajag oscilogrāfu.

p.s. Jā, termoregulācija lodāmuram ir laba lieta.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es uz nekādiem glaunajiem aparātiem nepretendēju, jo tiešām- vājākais posms ķēdē šajā gadījumā noteikti būs pats dejotājs. Tas vecais lodāmurs man ir labi kalpojis dažādu vadu, arī visādu savienojumu lodēšanai. Pieļauju, ka ar tādu varētu arī to plati salodēt, bet galvenais kreņķis man ir tieši par to, ka jātur to pilnā plaukstā diezgan tālu no gala. Es gribētu tā, lai varētu lodāmuru turēt līdzīgi pildspalvai un tuvāk pie uzgaļa, kas ļautu strādāt precīzāk. Ar t° jau ilgu laiku karoju ik pa laikam izraujot vadu un ļaujot aparātam padzist. Atkal- sadzīvot ar to varu, bet labprātāk es to nedarītu.

Cik esmu pārbaudījis tos šautras tipa mērītājus, tie noteikti ir neprecīzi, jo kāds bija tos nometis uz zemes vai ar nepareiziem uzstādījumiem mēģinājis mērīt sienas rozeti. DMM man noteikti vajadzēs.

Oscilogrāfu noteikti vajag? Lodēšu jau gatavu projektu, tāpēc mērījumus biju domājis tīri pārbaudēm, vai barošana strādā kārtīgi un, kāda ir situācija ar līdzstrāvu izejā.

----------


## abergs

Nesen iegādājos līdzīgu (gan tieši no ķīnas):
http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=item&i_id=131729
Nācās nomainīt LM358, bet citādi samērā ērts, der standarta uzgaļi.

----------


## karloslv

Pats, pats prastākais variants, kas tev jau atvieglos dzīvi, būs diode lodāmura ķēdē, kuru var noīsināt ar slēdzi. Padomju laikos tādu varēja dabūt kā rozetē spraužamu bloku, un ar 40W lodāmuru tīri labi gāja kopā. Dežūrrežīmā ieslēdz diodi ķēdē, lodāmurs nedeg, nepārkarst, un, ja nepietiek, ieslēdz uz pilnu slodzi. Vai arī minētais tiristoru regulators, bet tas jau ir sarežģītāk.

Sprieguma un strāvas režīmus tu nomērīt varēsi gan, taču mierīgu sirdi par to, ka shēmas kropļojumi tiešām ir solītajās robežās, diez vai tā dabūsi  ::  Tiesa gan, ar oscilogrāfu arī to nepateiksi, tur jau jāmeklē variants pieslēgties skaņas kartei.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nemaz nerunājot par to, ka diez vai ar oscilogrāfu mācēšu darboties... RMAA gan esmu pāris reizes izmēģinājis istabas akustikas mērīšanai. Bet kā jau Kaspich teica- zinošs cilvēks arī no švakas skaņas kartes izlasīs vairāk kā es no multi-tūkstošu mēraparātiem. Un par lodāmuru jau teicu- galvenais iebildums ir ergonomika- ar t° vēl kaut kā tiktu galā.

Tas Aberga ieteiktais variants izskatās labs. Protams, ja tas viss tiešām tā darbojas, kā rakstīts.

----------


## Tominsh331

Kad es pirku pirmo lodāmuru, neko tur vispār neskatījos, tagad nožēloju, jo tas 100w metināmais krievu plates dedzina nevis lodē. Dabūju 40w psrs laika (laikam 1982. gada) lodāmuru - cita lieta, prieks lodēt  :: 
elementārām lietām lētie testeri būsi tieši laikā.

----------


## Jurkins

> Oscilogrāfu noteikti vajag? Lodēšu jau gatavu projektu, tāpēc mērījumus biju domājis tīri pārbaudēm, vai barošana strādā kārtīgi un, kāda ir situācija ar līdzstrāvu izejā.


 Vienam projektam droši vien nevajag  :: . Bet vienu projektu var salodēt arī ar veco lodāmuru un nomērīt ar veco multimetru.

----------


## RudeWolf

Multimetrs noderēs arī citur saimniecībā un lodāmuru visdrīzāk iegādāšos to, ko Abergs iepostēja. Kas zina, varbūt kādreiz būs kas cits jāuztaisa.

Traucējumus, ja būs luste, mērīšu caur RMAA.

P.S. Šodien dabūju plati tam pastiprinātājam, ko te muļļāju nedēļām. Izskatās jau šiki. Šonedēļ sūtīšu visus pārējos loriņus, ko šeit pat nevarēšu dabūt.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tad iemet bildes, kā tā plate izskatās.

----------


## RudeWolf

Samaksāju 8LVL par pašu plati un piegādi no ASV.

----------


## Jurkins

Interesantāka jau ir otra puse  :: . Izskatās jau cmuki. Izskats vien dod -10dB THD un pusspaini "amount of beauty"  :: .

----------


## tornislv

Es gan vakar patērējos, lai arī mājās, ne tikai laboratorijā, būtu ar ko lodēt:
http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=item&i_id=67484
 Diemžēl esmu jau pieradis pie:
1) vanniņa švammei
2) Turētājs, kas karstu lodāmuru TUR, nevis uz brīdi pietur, pirms tas metas rikšot pa galdu  :: 
3) laba alva, 63/37 ar kusni, viena tievā 0.6-0.8, otra resnāka, gala tranzistoriem u.c.
4) maināmi uzgaļi
5) ātri uzsilst un ātri maina temperatūru, ja vajag

Pēc lodstacijas, kaut zemā gala, iegādes, ar parasto neregulējamo 40W vairs neprotu rīkoties. Lampa un lupa un brilles diemžēl arī jau vajadzīgas.
Multimetrs man gan pa 10Ls no ELFAs kaut kāds melni dzeltens  :: 
Ozcilogrāfu 20MHz 2 starnieku nopirku eBajā, bet arī tur nekas lēts nav manīts pēdējā laikā.

----------


## karloslv

Interesanti, kas tas par turētāju? Viņš tev ķīniski vai indiski runā?  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Pieļauju, ka labi izdomāta plate var kaut kādus trokšņus samazināt. Šī jau laikam nav diez ko sarežģīta, cik redzu.

P.S. Jautājums pieredzējušākiem būvniekiem- vai ir kāds iemesls neizmantot vadu termināļus plašu savienošanai? Varbūt, kāds zina kodu kādam terminālim, ko liek uz plates un var tepat dabūt.
P.P.S. Doma barot ir no šī- http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma22/s22_sch.png

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, es jau arī štukoju, ka vajadzētu iepirkt tādu verķīti, kur platīti ieskrūvēt un ar lupu un apgaismojumu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Par "palīdzīgajām rociņām" arī esmu domājis, bet tās vairāk, ja izdomāšu ņemties ar SMD. Un no tā gan es kā no uguns vairos.

----------


## abergs

> 2) Turētājs, kas karstu lodāmuru TUR, nevis uz brīdi pietur, pirms tas metas rikšot pa galdu


 Labs turētājs sanāk no veco ĒRENPREIS velosēdekļu atsperēm - tām koniskajām ::

----------


## karloslv

Beidz, beidz, ar 0805 nav nekādu problēmu strādāt un pat patīkamāk. Neaizņem lieku vietu, nopērc strēmeli, un visi viena nomināla rezistori ir vienuviet. Turklāt 0805 var pat eleganti lodēt uz 2,5mm rastra maketplatēm.

----------


## Jurkins

> P.S. Jautājums pieredzējušākiem būvniekiem- vai ir kāds iemesls neizmantot vadu termināļus plašu savienošanai? Varbūt, kāds zina kodu kādam terminālim, ko liek uz plates un var tepat dabūt.


 http://web.argus.lv/products/hwindex.htm?cat=W83AQ1
šitos domā?

----------


## RudeWolf

Jā, tieši tādus. Domāju, vai nav kaut kādi trūkumi salīdzinot ar lodējumu. Jo, ja tā uztaisa, tad gala produkts jau kā Lego sanāk- tik cik vadiņus savīt un iespiest. Varbūt, ja lielāks korpuss iepirksies, tad ielikšu pie viena iekšā arī kādu DAC'u, lai nebūtu jāņemās ar vairākām kastēm/vadiem.

Un DAC'i jau arī ir atsevišķs jautājums, kur man skaidrība mazāka kā par stiprekļiem. Zinu tik, ka zem 1000$ uz čipu iespringt nav liela jēga, jo visu izsaka izejas shēma.

----------


## Jurkins

WTF 1000 USD?
Man jau labāk ar skrūvīti patīk nevis iespiest.
Vienā kastītē nav audiofīliski. Vajag ar sildītiem vadiem slēgt kopā  :: .

----------


## RudeWolf

Domājis biju par to, ka cilvēkiem patīk DAC'u noreducēt tikai uz čipu. Esmu dzirdējis divus kardināli dažādus aparātus ar vienu un to pašu WM8740 čipu.

Un, jā izskatās, ka ņemšu to termināļus. Jāpārbauda tikai, vai man platēm derēs kājiņas.

----------


## JDat

5-kapeika.
Aberga pieminēto esmu lietojis izbraukumos. Ciets vads. Nav ērti lodēt štepseļus smagos apstākļos. Par cik idienā audzēju riepu nekur apkārt nesraidot, prasās kur ielikt Averga pieminēto lodāmuru. Ikdienā lietuju gadrīz to pāsu ldāmuru ko Tornislv pieminēja.
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...018258&lang=lv

Tika noprikti arī "Velleman" brīnumi ar LCD uz ZILU APGAISMOJUMU. Jauda itkā tā pati, bet sūdīgāk silda. Nu nafig. http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partI...001857&lang=lv Bet ārā nemetīs... Bez temeritūras regulēšanas es nemaz nevarētu normāli lodēt.


Multimetrs? N-tos gadus lietoju Mastech MY-68. Vecais labais ar autorange. Pierod pie šamā ērtuma. Var ar ommetru iekš 220 VAC dakšas Latvenergo tīkla pretestību mērīt.  ::  Kas mam svarīgs testeri. autorange- patīkams sīkums. Pīkstulim jāstrādā ātri. Ķīniešu bremzes kaitina. Diožu pārbaudes režīmā jāiespīdina sarkans LEDs. Kaitina modernie (Mastech MY-6 :: , kuri nevar pat sarkano LED iespīdināt. Tātad ar piemaksu tieku pie muļķumetra, kuru tik vienkārši nevar nodedzināt. Dzīvē gadās visādi...

Kas attiecas uz SMD, tad pamēģināju uz vafeles dažādus izmērus. Vislabāk sanāca ar 0603 korpusu. nu precīzi star laukumiņiem iederās. Sākumā liekas ka murgaini mazi, bet... Pierod un lielākus nemaz negribās lietot vafelēs. Ja ir "rūpnieciski" Ražota PCB, tad ir vērts lietot 1206 vai 0805 SMD pretestības. Lielākos daudzumos ātrāk plati vas samontēt, salīdzinājumā ar "parastajām" pretestībām. Sīkums, bet patīkami.

----------


## korium

Manas piebildes par multimetra pirkšanu:
1)Patīkami, ja ir ātrs īsslēguma pārbaudītājs (ir redzēti tādi verķi, kuriem tausti ir jātur kopā teju sekundi, lai sāktu pīkstēt).
2)pērkot var pārliecināties vai ir iespējams testēt mirdzdiodes. Mēdz būt tādi aparāti, kuri diodes ar sprieguma kritumu virs 0,8~0,9V neuzskata par diodēm, līdz ar to mirdzdiodi ar multimetru nevarēs paspīdināt.
3)Man ērta liekas ieslēgšanas/izslēgšanas poga, tad katru reizi nevajag dzenāt rotējošo kloķi - tas gan ir tīri gaumes jautājums.

----------


## JDat

1) Piekrītu.
2) Piekrītu
3) Gaumes lieta.
Mani kaitina auto power off funkcija vai vēl kaut kādu podu spaidīšana. Labāk tikšķinu apaļo slēdzi. Autorange variantā tikai daži soļi.

MY-68 šķūnings: Izjaucamtesteri. Tiekam pie apaļā slēdža mehānikas. Nolaužam limitera austiņu un apaļais slēdža gājiens vairs nav 180 grādi, bet gan mūžīgs. Strādā gan pret marķieri uzliktais režīms, gan arī dimaterāli pretējā stāvoklī. Vairs nav jātirķīna 180 gādi ja no VAC pārsl;edzamies uz 10A diapazonu. Tagad pietiek ar 3 kliķšiem un taistu pārsprāušanu.

http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/MY68/hwindex.htm
Vizuāli tāds pats kā linkā redzamais MY68. MY68 vairs nespīdina LEDus. Tāds domuzīmes trūkumiņš modeļi vien ir...
Katru gadu muļumetriem spriegums tiek salīdzināts ar klais augstāku verķi. Pa ~3 gadiem aizpeld par 1-2 cipariem aiz komata. Labojams piegrozot trimmerīti muļķumetra iekšienē. ~ Divas lietotas kronas vai viena svaiga gada laikā tiek nosēdināta.

----------


## osscar

lētajiem muļķikiem cipari sāk peldēt , kad bača tukšojas....man nav dārgu muļķiku - bet ir 4 lēti - tad pamēru ar vairākiem - un vidējā vērtības skaidra  ::  vēl šad tad analogo krievu c cik tur bija 314  vai kā, izmantoju + vēl no ebaj atvilkto LCR metru.

----------


## frukc

es šādu
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...IX/hwindex.htm
pavisam vienkāršu lodāmuru lietoju, neesmu gan baigais lodētājs, man pietiek.
par mulimetru - manuprāt, iesācējam pietieka arī ir 5Ls ķīniešu aparātiņu. vienmēr var nopirkt labāku, ja tiek justa nepieciešamība.

----------


## JDat

> es šādu
> http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...IX/hwindex.htm
> pavisam vienkāršu lodāmuru lietoju, neesmu gan baigais lodētājs, man pietiek.
> par mulimetru - manuprāt, iesācējam pietieka arī ir 5Ls ķīniešu aparātiņu. vienmēr var nopirkt labāku, ja tiek justa nepieciešamība.


 Tīri lietojams. Savulaik tādu lietoju.

----------


## Jurkins

> Tīri lietojams. Savulaik tādu lietoju.


 Tieši šādu lietoju, tikai toreiz ELFā cena bija bišķi zem 10.

----------


## frukc

> Tieši šādu lietoju, tikai toreiz ELFā cena bija bišķi zem 10.


 jā, pirms kāda laiciņa, to lodāmuru manīju elfā par jūtami zemāku cenu, bet nu neņemos galvot, ka bija zem 10Ls.

----------


## RudeWolf

Līdz lodstacijai es gan nestiepšos, būs ok ar to Aberga ieteikto lodāmuru. Un multimetru paņemšu arī kādu no lētajiem mastekiem. Domāju, ka manām vajadzībām būs tieši laikā.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tad tagad gaidam jaunu tēmu sadaļā "Lietotāju izstrādājumi"  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Domāju, ka pēc kādām divām nedēļām būs gatavs, ja barošanu ačgārni nepieslēgšu.

P.S. Kāds zina, kur Kaspich ir palicis? Savādāk es pārlasu savus postus, kur tagad man redzams, ka tuftu esmu dzinis un neviens man nav kumbrā lecis.

----------


## tornislv

Kaspich teica, ka esot pārāk grūti cīnīties ar bērnudārzu un nodarbojas ar biznesu  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Žēl gan. Jurkins nav pietiekami bargs.

----------


## Jurkins

> Žēl gan. Jurkins nav pietiekami bargs.


 Un slinks  :: .

----------


## next

Eu nu uzmaniigaak, kaads veel padomaas ka te geju-mazohistu forums.

----------


## Girts

Ka labu un uzticamu pirmo lodamuru varu ieteikt ANTEX XS23 bez temperaturas reguleshana un kontroles. Kalpo labi, gali mainami un no kapara.
Neietektu *Velleman VTSSC50 * http://www.iowa-industrial.com/Trist...r-image-No.jpg Izskatas ka Weller kopija bet suds vien ir.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ātrais jautājums- vai tiem lētajiem multimetriem nāk līdzi tausti?

----------


## karloslv

Lētajiem multimetriem parasti nāk līdzi lēti tausti  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Šodien dabūju beidzot lodāmuru un DMM. Izskatās, ka būs viss ok. Un tie stock tausti nemaz nav tik slikti.

Žēl tikai, ka siltum-rūkošos izolatorus galīgi garām pasūtīju. Viens tā kā būtu ok maziem vadiņiem, bet otrs- baigā dārza šļūtene.

----------


## JDat

Tuvēja elektriķa/būvnieka/saimniecības bodē nav to dārza šļuteņu?

----------


## osscar

jap - depo ir asorti paciņas ar krāsainiem dažādu diametru šrinking ķūbiem.

----------


## Dzinis

Par cik garažas testerim pienācis "gals"-droši kad mājas "ķīneizeris" ceļos uz garažu-*A KO vietā?*
Neko krutu jau nevajag (gribētos apm.10 Ls iekļauties) un līdz Rīgai ar 110 km...
Pamanīju : http://dx.com/p/dt-9208al-3-0-lcd-di...battery-108432
  vai tomēr http://www.ebay.com/sch/Consumer-Ele...kw=VC97&_clu=2
Ja netrāpa zem muitas,tad jau būtu ok.

----------


## tornislv

Es nopirku nesen šo:
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...4-16&toc=19047
tas gan nav garāžas/šķūnīša metrs, bet ir gana labs. Krokodīltaustus vajadzēs tik papildus iegādāties.

----------


## Ar4

Iepirku šo http://www.dealextreme.com/p/uni-t-u...128293?item=40, tīri normāls, cena ar pieņemama.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tiem lētajiem autoranging gadījumā nav lēns?

----------


## Ar4

Nav tik traki, un ja Tev vajag super ātru response laiku, tad nav ko muļķoties ar lētučiem.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tas _auto range_ tik obligāts nosacījums? Parasti brīnišķīgi iztieku bez tāda, pat ar stacionāro voltmetru strādādams. 
Iegādājot testeri, cenšos izvairīties no 9 V blokiem barošanā. Ilgi neiet (arī ar _auto power off_) un neizdevīgi. Ķīnīzeru testeri bieži melo; iesaku pamērīt kādus 'etalonus' pērkot. Viens, par 12 lašiem iekš 'Argus' pirkts eksemplārs nepareizi rādīja AC voltus. Čeku, kā parasti, biju paspējis izmest.

----------


## tornislv

Bez 9V barošanas bieži tā kaste normālus megaomus nespēj mērīt un LED forward U noteikt  ::

----------


## osscar

mūsdienās reti kur megaomus izmanto, vizmaz es bieži neesmu tos manījis  ::  Lampiniekim jā ir šad tad...bet tā...nu nezinu, bet tā kopumā 9V velk salīdzinoši ilgi - pāris gadus stabili, un ja neskopojās  un ieliek duracelu -vēl ilgāk   ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Izskatās, ka vajadzēs iegādāties arī spailītes. Vai arī pašam būs jāuztaisa. Savādāk stipreklim būs čakarīgi mērīt un regulēt reizē.

----------


## tornislv

nu tak eBay pa 3 dolāriem. Tikai mēnesi nāks ;-(

----------


## osscar

depo ir spailīšu vadu komplekti - abos galos krokodili...maksā ap Ls vai 2.

----------


## Jurkins

Es teiktu, ka šie ir bieži vien ir labāki par krokodiliem.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-Multimet...item2a1cac95d7

----------


## Dzinis

Cerēsim-es gaidu : 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...meter&_sacat=0

----------


## RudeWolf

Smalkās spailītes teorētiski derētu arī SMD detaļām. Tie āķi arī labs risinājums pie kājām kādai detaļai pieķerties. Apskatīšos, ko Depo man var piedāvāt.

----------

